# goopy eyes



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i know we have had this discussion before but i am still not sure what to do. django has the gross redish goopy eyes, i keep them clean but sometimes there are so runny that a hard crust forms on his face and it starts to smell. i keep it clean by combing all the gunk out, he hates it, his little nose area gets red, etc. i thought about starting up with the angel eyes again. don't know whats worse, the tylosin in angel eyes and clean or the hard smelly crust that develops under his eyes that need constant cleaning (which i don;t mind doing but can't get it as clean as the groomer)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

have you tried eliminating wheat from django's diet? Jasper had them as a puppy and got it again when I switched to a food with wheat in it. the angel eyes sure does work though.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Food was the problem with Brady too. He started staining and getting goopy eyes when I changed his food. I changed it back, and no more problems.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer also used to have the red tear staining down the front of his face. I user the angel eyes and it went away, but then came back after I stoped using it. Once I switched him from kibble to a raw diet it went away 100% and has not come back since.. (6 months ago)

Ryan


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

he has a beef allergy so the angel eyes is a chicken liver base. he eats wellness chicken so his food is pretty clean, i'll check the treats, don't think they have wheat but need to check. maybe that's the problem. thanks for the tip. can't do raw diet, issue with me, kind of grosses me out.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wellness Core is what Brady started staining on. I use Chicken Soup and he seems to do much better on that. I would start by trying to change the food and see if maybe that helps. Especially if you haven't tried that before.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

The Wellness food itself may be good but it could also simply be that there is something in the food that doesn't agree with him. Every dog reacts differently to different foods. Possibly try something along the line of Evo, Orijen, Timberwolf etc. They all have non beef formulas


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lulu has the same problem. I just changed her to the Wellness Puppy. I'm hoping that works. I have been tempted to go back to Angel Eyes but I'm leary for the long term. My vet said that it could also make the dogs more anti-biotic resistant if taken for the long term. 
So far I've really noticed a lot less tearing with the Wellness puppy.
Carole


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i just checked his treats, wheat flour! he's been eating these since day one. anyone recommend a good soft treat? no beef. he LOVES these so it has to be even better than what he's eating now, and soft.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hands down-- the best soft treat in the world is 

Canz real meat treats--- comes in chicken and venison, venison, lamb, salmon.
they are little 1" X less than .16th" jerky squares that can be broken into tiny pieces for training--- the best price I have found is at sitstay.com. Wellness also makes a jerky treat but I think it costs more. I like these, they are not irradiated (I checked) and they are 95% meat.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I stopped feeding Royal Canin and Shelby's staining cleared up. But, she is a very heavy tearer, so I have to keep her hair out of her eyes. She always has smelly, dried yuck on her face. If I'm not cleaning one end, I'm cleaning the other end. :biggrin1:

Kodi never stained and tears very little.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i use to feed him royal canine as well but it was too heavy for his system, even the groomer felt it was affecting his system so i switched to wellness. wellness has a line of chicken treats that are soft so i think i will try them out. maybe this is the change needed to clear his eyes up.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Do you keep his hair out of his eyes? I notice Gucci's eyes will get watery in the cold wind when her hair is down, but much MUCH better when I keep the fur out of her face, it doesn't blow in her eyes and make them water.

And just dab some baby powder on them about 2-3X a day and that will really help keep the fur dry and non stinky

Kara


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

his hair is short, doesn't get in his eyes. but i like the baby powerder tip. do i just put some on my finger and rub it where the tears run down his face? any specific kind of baby powder


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

You might want to try the Evo treats. They contain no grains whatsoever and are baked. My guys absolutely love them. Another good treat are the solid gold jerkys. I think they come in Lamb, chicken etc. With either of those my guys are in heaven. But I do prefer the Evo treats because they are the perfect size to fit into their Kong toy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> his hair is short, doesn't get in his eyes. but i like the baby powerder tip. do i just put some on my finger and rub it where the tears run down his face? any specific kind of baby powder


Yes,

I just use plain Johnson's Baby Powder. It works better than baking soda, I think..plus..it smells good. It usually has the area dry within an hour or two. I always put it on at night after she's been out in the cold wind and her face is always dry in the morning 

It does work.

Kara


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

So you just dab on a bit of baby powder and rub it in under the eye area?

Do the dog like or not like this?

I would like to try this wth Henry as I was just using a washcloth to the goop out. Maybe will try this chicken soup food. And will have to research this raw food diet.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes,

I put a little in my palm and use my finger to dab it on the fur, I try to get it on the underside too. 

No, it has never bothered Gucci. She does, however, know that the Petzlife tooth gel treatment comes after the baby powder, so does sometimes try to get away from me! lol, She HATES the toothpaste, but, again....I'd rather her smell all pretty (mouth especially!) if she is going to sleep at my side all night. lol

Kara


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Most Maltese show people use Kingsford Corn Starch rather than baby powder for drying the tears - maybe because it's unscented? It's cheap too. My guy loves it when I take a soft brush and rub the corn starch through his face. I still haven't tried the dried buttermilk powder to help with the staining - gotta go get some today.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

okay, so let me make sure i've got this right. i put some baby powder in the palm of my hand, and with dry fingers, i tap the powder into the area below his eyes where they are wet and runny. do i comb anything out in the morning? also, silly question but my dog has been eating the same treats since he was a puppy. do i transition new treats the way you do food, mix a little old with new? he has a very sensitive belly so i always take the safer route when possible.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i'm going to a holistic pet store this afternoon on my way to minneapolis to pick up my little brother from the airport. i'm sooo excited! they carried a lot of frozen raw foods, and tons of grain free treats. you can check out their products here. i am also going to look at some of the different non-toxic eye area cleaning formulas they have. i really like the idea of controlling posh's goopy eyes without the use of drugs.

what about the water theory? i have been filtering posh's water, it's well water, but i've read the tearing sometimes is caused by minerals in the water...i don't like the idea of buying her bottled water too much either, only because of the waste and the water issues that are (political) going around in other parts of the world.

i do give posh some of the solid gold jerky treats too, and she loves them. no wheat, and you can get turkey or lamb besides the beef jerky. they smell just like human beef jerky and i keep thinking my little girl is going to eat one (she sniffs them every time she gives posh a treat)! we're a family of vegetarians, except posh, so this is pretty funny to me. however, i'm thinking my daughter might not choose this lifestyle from her love of sniffing the dog treats....

i'll let you all know if i find any wonderful products out there.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

sounds great. django has been drinking filtered h2o since he was a pup so i know it's not a water issue.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't think it's the water, at least not here. Mine get regular tap water.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I've heard so many stories about the tear stains that I don't know what to believe. Here's some of them:
Beet pulp in their food.
Minerals in their water.
Allergies.
My breeder says it's from teething! Nope, teeth all in.
My vet says that it's a bacteria in their system, that's why Angel Eyes work so well.
Makes sense.
I dunno....
xxoox


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy - are your guys still eating the green tripe treats?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my vet said its due to allergies as well. i give him benadryl in the summer when it's really bad, don't like to do that cuz it makes him sleepy and out of it. there has to be a natural way to clear the goop. i have had his tearducts irrigated twice but i think it's just in his nature to have goopyeyes


----------

